# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  I see a player that is just beginning to have

## linchao

A daily compilation of 49ers news from around the net. Thursday Roger Craig Jersey , March 21st, 2019 edition."Good morning folks, and a happy Thursday to you. The news from yesterday is that the 49ers brass met with Nick Bosa, following a meeting with Quinnen Williams the day prior. This points to due diligence more than anything, but its still exciting as a fan to consider that Bosa may be a reality come late April. Certainly, its not out of the realm of possibility to imagine that the team might, in fact, look to add Bosa in the upcoming draft, despite the blockbuster trade for Dee Ford.The idea has been floating around that the Ford trade effectively precludes the drafting of Bosa, because due to an absurd allocation of resources for one position that the two would be fighting over. Now, I could be completely wrong here, but theres no guarantee that Ford is slated to play LEO exclusively. Although its fairly well-documented that Ford isnt an elite run defender, is it possible that hes begin his tenure with the 49ers as a strong side linebacker? Before we continue Ronnie Lott Color Rush Jersey , I know what youre thinking, because Im thinking it too - nobody gives a SAM $17.5 million annually. However, adding Bosa to a front seven that already includes Ford and DeForest Buckner would generate an obscene amount of pressure from all sides - something which I doubt any 49er fan would argue against - wholeheartedly, at least. This line of thought brings up an uncomfortable eventuality. Adding Bosa to this defense would effectively make either Solomon Thomas or Arik Armstead a further odd man out, as one of them would likely cease to see pass-rush downs entirely.Armstead has been a steady, if unspectacular, contributor, and is playing this upcoming season on a fifth year option. Thomas, on the other hand, has been something of a let down, but has flashed his upside when utilized properly. Should Bosa be in John Lynch and Kyle Shanahans plans, do you foresee one of these two players being moved during the draft, a la Trent Brown? Would the 49ers hold on to Armstead through his option year and hope for a solid comp pick?On the other hand https://www.49ersfanshop.com/Jerry-Rice-Jersey , it would make sense to question the value that could be had in trade for the #2 pick. With Dwayne Haskins rise up the draft boards, the 49ers might find a value that outweighs the prospect of drafting Bosa. The Raiders and Giants both own multiple first round picks, and have questions surrounding their future at QB. Should desperation rear its ugly head, would the 49ers be justified in trading away their shot at Bosa for a handful of picks?Man, this is stressful stuff.WR remains a top priority | Branch, SF Chronicle49ers met with Nick Bosa | Maiocco, NBC Sports Bay Area | KNBR Staff | Biderman, Sac Bee | Madson, NinerswireBusy free agency to help draft flexibility | Maiocco, NBC Sports Bay AreaCap status after free agency frenzy | Almquist, KNBRIs Jimmie Ward the answer at FS? | Madson, NinerswireHaskins rising draft stock a blessing for 49ers | Madson, Ninerswire This may be the first time they get to play together. What a physically menacing group! Green Bays secondary is going to feel like they have been beaten up no matter whether we win or lose. Covering these guys might include getting hit more than the defender hits them. Come on Green Bay Colin Kaepernick Jersey , load the box, I double dare you. Both Kittle and now Deebo run over defensive backs like they were bowling pins. It is almost like a competition. Will I get a strike or a split? Fortunately they are both good in football. Hurd was doing the same before his back injury in the preseason. Hopefully he will be back bowling defensive backs over next season.I dont care which running backs play this week, they will most likely look better with Kittle playing. Wait until he catches a couple of passes and picks up fifteen to twenty yards after the catch with either Deebo or Sanders springing him for an extra ten yards with a downfield block. Then Juszczyk catches a pass for another twelve to fifteen yards and suddenly the running lanes magically begin to open their rusty gates. This causes the pass rush to hesitate long enough for Jimmy Garoppolo to find the open receiver. Our team looks so much better with a little Kittle on it (or a big Kittle).This brings up another matter. I have heard people comparing Deebo Samuels break out performance to Pettis last season. I made a bold prediction before the season began that Deebo would lead the team in receptions. I did not say anything about yards just the number of reception. My prediction was based on his physical style of play. I see a player that is just beginning to have fun. A player that is gag more confidence weekly as the game begins to slow down for him. I dont see Deebo doing anything but getting better. The only comparison between the two is they both play wide receiver on the 49ers. Now onto the sizzling hot links:Kittle looks good, eyes return vs. PackersCam inmanGeorge Kittle, Deebo Samuel practicing on ThursdayJosh AlperGeorge Kittle on his return to practice: It went really wellEric BranchNick Bosa among 49ers leading in fan voting for the 2020 Pro BowlGary Peterson and Cam InmanRobert Saleh, Richard Sherman not concerned about the 49ers run defenseDavid BonillaJames Jones lists the 49ers as the 5th-best team in the NFCDavid BonillaKyle Juszczyk on difficult upcoming games: Our opponents have a tough schedule tooJosh AlperHow 49ers coach Kyle Shanahan rubbed off on Packers coach Matt LaFleur Chris BidermanHow 49ers Jeff Wilson is able to stay ready for number to be calledJennifer Lee ChanWith 49ers injuries, will their rush get to Packer QB Aaron Rodgers? Eric BranchTranscript: Robert Saleh discusses 49ers-Packers, Nick Bosa, Ahkello Witherspoon, Emmanuel Moseley, Aaron Rodgers, Matt LaFleur49ers Webzone Site Staff

----------


## Gabb786

I started playing Destiny 2 when the Curse of Osiris expansion came out. At that stage I didn't like the game at all. I thought that as soon as I finished the storyline, I would give it up and move on to the next game. My progress in the development of the plot was slow because I played more other games than Destiny.

When Destiny 2 Carry Service came out, my cousin convinced me to get it. It completely changed my game. I started playing more often, maximized the light levels and had a lot of fun. I loved the game so much that I got a year pass with the Forsaken expansion. This is the only game I've been playing lately.

----------


## denicharlotte

interesting

----------


## denicharlotte

interestinginterestinginteresting

----------


## denicharlotte

interiinterestinginterestingnterestingesting

----------


## Qwezysse

Wow. I didn't even know it was possible

----------


## Hyo

it's just a spam::????

----------


## qualist

QB Aaron Rodgers?

----------

